# Help me try to breed my caribas!



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

hey guys
i was just wondering if it would be possible to breed 6 3 inch caribas in a 125 gallon tank. What are the odds of them breeding in the tank, and what are somethings I can do to help them get it on







. If its not possible then just tell me and ill cry myself to sleep, but if it is please give me any suggestions...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Its possible however your caribe's are still juveniles. Heres a link that could help you further understand compliments of Frank Caribe Breeding
Theres no guarantee that they will spawn in captivity. Your best bet would be to try and keep detailed logs (water condition, feeding, and behaviour). Use this info to change parameters to induce spawning. Once again I stress that they have to be conditioned (and reach adult size) before you even attempt breeding, otherwise you can put them to stress which could induce aggressive behaviour(death).

I do suggest doing a search on this website for further information.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> weezplz Posted on Nov 1 2004, 04:08 PM
> hey guys
> i was just wondering if it would be possible to breed 6 3 inch caribas in a 125 gallon tank. What are the odds of them breeding in the tank, and what are somethings I can do to help them get it on . If its not possible then just tell me and ill cry myself to sleep, but if it is please give me any suggestions...


Hollywood offers you the best suggestion overall. Do check around the internet for information. Even though P. cariba is little written about regarding breeding behavior, I've taken as much as I know and applied it at OPEFE along with breeding information from those that actually bred the species.

As Hollywood said, there is no guaranteee. You may very well do absolutely nothing other than clean water, good food, and overall good care and your fish will spawn with minimal interference from you. It depends on THEM 99% and 1% YOU.

Lastly, your fish are too small yet. Read the article cited by Hollywood and note the sizes for sexual maturity. They don't differ much from P. nattereri. And their requirements to breed is about the same. So read the articles from Nike and our own Hollywood. Apply as much of what they are telling you along with the OPEFE information and you may luck out.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks guys, hollywood i really respect the work you do with breeding







, and of course thanks to both of you for your contributions, althought ash has not sent the fish yet, i will take into consideration the advice, and try my hardest to breed them succesfully.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

weezplz said:


> thanks guys, hollywood i really respect the work you do with breeding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nike took the time to document nattereri breeding through this thread :Nikes Breeding Article. I would suggest reading through this material to understand the husbandry behind rearing fry's.


----------

